# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Thịt nướng xiên Satay - ẩm thực singapore

## heocoi

Thịt nướng xiên Singapore dĩ nhiên được xem là một trong những món ăn mà  du khách ưa thích nhất. Satay có nguồn gốc từ Malaysia nhưng theo thời  gian, người Peranakan và người Trung Hoa cũng bắt đầu làm món ăn này.




*
Cách chế biến:* 

- *Nguyên liệu:* thịt gà hoặc thịt lợn thái miếng vuông giần nhẹ. Dưa chuột thái lát, hành tây gọt vỏ, thái lát. Xiên thịt.

Gia  vị ướp thịt (hỗn hợp gia vị) gồm: cây sả chanh, lột vỏ và chỉ dùng phần  trắng,. Củ hẹ tây, lột vỏ. Bột rau mùi, bột thì là, bột nghệ,  bột quế,  muối, đường, bột đậu phộng rang, dầu ăn.

Ướp thịt với hỗn hợp  gia vị trong 30 phút, xiên thịt vào que. Nướng thịt trên bếp nướng ngoài  trời hay bỏ vào vỉ trên cùng của lò nướng ở nhiệt độ 240oC trong khoảng  5-7 phút cho mỗi bên, phết dầu trong lúc nướng. Dùng món này với tương  đậu phộng, dưa leo và hành tây.

Tương đâu phộng: sả chanh (chỉ lấy phần trắng), dầu ăn, me viên, nước, đường, muối, đậu phộng, rang và đâm nhỏ, dầu ăn. 

Gia vị pha nước xốt:riềng, củ hẹ tây lột vỏ, tỏi, ớt khô đã làm mềm, bột tôm.

- *Thực hiện:* Cho me vào 2 tách nước và lọc. Đun nóng chảo trên lửa lớn, cho dầu ăn vào. Xào hỗn hợp gia vị và sả chanh đến khi có mùi thơm. 

Thêm vào phần nước me, đun sôi 2 phút trước khi cho đường, muối, đậu phộng đâm nhuyễn và khoảng 2 tách nước vào.

 Để sôi riu riu cho đến khi nước xốt quánh lại.

*Địa Chỉ cho bạn:*  Là một trong những món ăn Malaysia nổi tiếng nhất ở Singapore, satay   được phục vụ ở rất nhiều nhà hàng, quán ăn và trung tâm ăn uống như East  Coast Food Lagoon và chợ 24 giờ nổi tiếng Lau Pa Sat Festival Market  nơi có không dưới một tá quầy hàng ăn chỉ bán món satay này.


Để thưởng thức món ăn này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour singapore giá cực rẻ  - tour singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ad1

Món này ăn ngon lém, ai đến Sing nhớ thử nhé

----------


## dung89

xiên nướng được có 3 miếng thịt thế kia thôi sao  :Big Grin:

----------

